# CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)



## INU.ID (15. März 2018)

*CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)*

Moin.

Ohne langes rumlamentieren, hier ein Bild vom Patienten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der grüne Streifen in der Mitte ist eigentlich die Fläche, wo durch einen Plastikeinsatz (Düse, nicht auf dem Bild zu sehen da von mir schon "abgebaut") vorgegeben das Wasser in die Kühlfinnen eingeleitet wird. Wie man unschwer erkennt, mit Platz fürs Wasser ist da nix mehr. Evtl. ein Grund für die zuletzt höheren Temperaturen.

Aktuell (seit ca. 1 Jahr) wird der PC von einer baugleichen Kühlung (einer zweiten H100) gekühlt. Trotzdem soll der Kühlkörper auf dem Bild nach Möglichkeit wieder in den Einsatz geschickt werden. Da die Finnen sehr fein, und der grün-schwarze Gammel sehr (sehr!) fest ist, würde ich eine "ätzende Lösung" bevorzugen. Den Rand kann ich ja noch vorsichtig schleifen bzw. wieder auf schön polieren, aber die zarten Kühlfinnen nicht.

Irgendwelche Vorschläge wie man das Ding noch retten kann? ^^


Edit:
Noch ein paar Bilder von meinem 2,54€ Smartphone-Mikroskop (damit ich es nicht umsonst gekauft hab^^):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das letzte Bild zeigt den linken Anfang vom Streifen auf dem Bild ganz oben, wo ich schon mal versucht habe mechanisch etwas von dem "Gammelstreifen" zu entfernen.


----------



## amdahl (15. März 2018)

*AW: CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)*

Hatte mal eine Kühlplatte die ähnlich aussah. Mehrmaliges Einlegen in einer Mischung aus Essigessenz und Salz hat das Gröbste weg bekommen. Mit dem Salz nicht sparen, am Besten die Platte in einen Behälter mit der Essigessenz legen und das Salz direkt draufstreuen.
Wenn du eine Munddusche hast kannst du damit am Anfang den groben Dreck ausspülen.


----------



## INU.ID (15. März 2018)

*AW: CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)*



amdahl schrieb:


> Mit dem Salz nicht sparen, am Besten die Platte in  einen Behälter mit der Essigessenz legen und das Salz direkt  draufstreuen.


Hm, und in welchem Verhältnis bzw. mit welcher  Konsistenz? Ein feuchter Klumpen Salz (viel Salz wenig Essig), oder eher  als breiige Masse (etwas mehr Essig)?


> Wenn du eine Munddusche hast kannst du damit am Anfang den groben Dreck ausspülen.


Nope,  sowas haben wir nicht. Wie ich eben festgestellt habe sind die Finnen  doch halbwegs stabil. Vielleicht mal vorsichtig nen normale  Hochdruckreiniger dran halten?


Edit: Hm, ob es im Radiator der H100 (der ja dummerweise aus Aluminium ist) genau so "verschlackt" ausschaut?


----------



## amdahl (15. März 2018)

*AW: CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)*

Das ist keine exakte Wissenschaft 
Eine gesättigte Lösung hat bei mir funktioniert. Nimm eine kleine Plastikschüssel in die die Platte reinpasst. Da so viel Essigessenz (gibts in jedem gut sortierten Supermarkt für 2€/500ml, mit normalem Essig wirds vermutlich ewig dauern weil der weniger Säure hat) rein dass die Platte bedeckt ist. Dann normales Tafelsalz drüber bis es sich nicht mehr auflöst. Etwa eine Stunde warten, bei Bedarf wiederholen.


----------



## INU.ID (15. März 2018)

*AW: CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)*



amdahl schrieb:


> Das ist keine exakte Wissenschaft


Das würde ein Chemiker jetzt vermutlich anders sehen. 

Aber gut, morgen werd ich mal schauen ob noch Essenz (bzw. Essigsäure) da ist, und dann bin ich mal gespannt wie sauber man die Kupferplatte wieder bekommen kann. Die Pumpe auf der sie montiert war hab ich zwischenzeitlich auch mal zerlegt:

Bei der Pumpe ist wohl intern etwas undicht, in diesem Teil des Gehäuses sollte eigentlich keine Flüssigkeit (und damit auch kein Gammel/Grünspan) gelangen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Pumpe selbst sieht von innen auch nicht mehr so rosig aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schauen wie bzw. ob ich die noch sauber bekomme.


----------



## amdahl (15. März 2018)

*AW: CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)*

Die Chemie dahinter mag ja exakt beschreibbar sein, bei der Anwendung muss man es aber nicht so genau nehmen. Das meinte ich.
Hier gehts nicht um Stöchiometrie, sondern um viel hilft viel.


----------



## INU.ID (15. März 2018)

*AW: CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)*



amdahl schrieb:


> Hier gehts nicht um Stöchiometrie, sondern um viel hilft viel.


OK, wenn dass der Fall ist. Ich kenn mich damit nicht so aus, hätte ja auch sein können das zu viel Salz die Wirkung wieder reduziert. Und so wie die Kupferplatte ausschaut hätte ich gerne den maximalen Wirkungsgrad. Dampfen und zischen soll das Zeug dann auf dem Kupfer.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (15. März 2018)

*AW: CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)*

Lieber INU.ID, ich würde das Ding in die Tonne kloppen und auf Raff's  Erfahrungen zu dem Thema verweisen.
Besonders unter dem Hinblick das du die alten Dichtungen weiter verwenden musst/wirst. 
In der Bucht findet man hin und wieder echte Schnäppchen und kann ein Kreislauf ohne Alu aufbauen
Das Ding sieht innerhalb kürzester Zeit wieder so aus...


----------



## DaveManCB (15. März 2018)

*AW: CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)*

Du kannst ja dann auch mit einer Zahnbürste arbeiten.


----------



## INU.ID (15. März 2018)

*AW: CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)*



Killermarkus81 schrieb:


> ... und auf Raff's  Erfahrungen zu dem Thema verweisen.


Nur verweisen bringt mir erstmal nichts, wie wäre es mit verlinken? 


> Besonders unter dem Hinblick das du die alten Dichtungen weiter verwenden musst/wirst.


Is ja nur eine Dichtung, die der Kupferplatte, und die sieht (nachdem ich sie gereinigt hab) noch aus wie neu. Wirklich.


> Lieber INU.ID, ich würde das Ding in die Tonne kloppen,....
> In der Bucht findet man hin und wieder echte Schnäppchen und kann ein Kreislauf ohne Alu aufbauen
> Das Ding sieht innerhalb kürzester Zeit wieder so aus...


Ja, klar, hab ich auch schon überlegt. Aber ich würde gerne etwas nachhaltiger vorgehen, also Dinge erst dann entsorgen wenn es wirklich nicht mehr anders geht, und nicht weil ich "zu faul" bin.

Die Kupferplatte auf dem Bild ist ja von der H100 die viele Jahre (4-5) gelaufen ist. Die aktuell verbaute läuft ja erst seit 1-2 Jahren. Ich wollte also die jetzt schon ausgebaute Kupferplatte säubern, ebenso wie den ausgebauten Radiator, um dann relativ zügig (in 1-2 Stunden) die andere H100 auszubauen, die Kupferplatten zu tauschen (dreckige raus, saubere rein), die beiden Schläuche entfernen, den aktuell ausgebauten Radiator zu der eingebauten H100 dazu stecken (im Gehäuse ist Platz für 2 Radis), fix alles neu verschlauchen (mit neuen 6x1 PVC-Schläuchen), Wasser auffüllen und WaKü wieder in Betrieb nehmen.

Mein 3930K-PC ist von 02/2012, und der neue PC kommt vielleicht schon Ende 2018, oder irgendwann 2019. Der bekommt dann auch ne neue WaKü, aber für den mittlerweile 6 Jahre alten Schinken wollte ich eigentlich nichts mehr kaufen. Wenn ich nen neuen CPU-Kühler kaufe, dann auch nen neuen Kupferradiator, und ne neue Pumpe brauch ich dann auch - zack hab ich ne neue WaKü für mein altes System gekauft. 

Dann lieber den alten Krempel wieder sauber machen. Ich meine, ich will es zumindest mal versuchen. ^^



> Du kannst ja dann auch mit einer Zahnbürste arbeiten.


Klar, kann ich (mach ich nachher auch), ich dachte nur mit irgendeiner Säure den Dreck weg ätzen ginge schneller/sauberer/effektiver.


----------



## Abductee (15. März 2018)

*AW: CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)*

Die Dichtung kann trotz optischer unversehrtheit so plattgedrückt worden sein das sie nicht mehr dicht ist.
Mach nach dem Zusammenbau unbedingt einen  mehrtägigen Testlauf ob das System wirklich dicht ist.


----------



## INU.ID (15. März 2018)

*AW: CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)*



Abductee schrieb:


> Mach nach dem Zusammenbau unbedingt einen  mehrtägigen Testlauf ob das System wirklich dicht ist.


So lange kann der PC nicht ausfallen. 15-30 Minuten müssen reichen. ^^


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. März 2018)

*AW: CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)*

Wen das grüne Plastik ist, hift meist Azeton.
Das löst fast alles außer Glas.

Aber Vorsicht: wenn das irgendwohin tropft, gibt es helle Stellen, es ist ein bißchen giftig und explodiert gerne. 

Wenn Du da Essigsäure verwendest gibt das Kupferazetat (das ist auch grün).
Ob das hilft Feuer mit Feuer zu bekämpfen ... ?

Der zweite Weg wäre eine feine Draht- (Messing-) Bürste.
Die beschädigt das Kupfer nicht so, wie eine Stahlbürste.


----------



## INU.ID (15. März 2018)

*AW: CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wen das grüne Plastik ist, hift meist Azeton.


Nope, ich hätte gedacht dass es Grünspan ist, sieht jedenfalls irgendwie salzig aus (siehe die 3 kleinen Bilder oben in meinem Posting)


> Wenn Du da Essigsäure verwendest gibt das Kupferazetat (das ist auch grün). Ob das hilft Feuer mit Feuer zu bekämpfen ... ?


Keine Ahnung, ich bin ja kein Chemiker. Deswegen frag ich ja hier nach Tipps. ^^


> Der zweite Weg wäre eine feine Draht- (Messing-) Bürste.


Stimmt, solche Bürsten müsste ich auch noch haben. Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob ich damit zwischen die Finnen des Kupferblocks komme.


----------



## amdahl (15. März 2018)

*AW: CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)*

Ok damit keine Missverständnisse aufkommen:
Die Methode die ich beschrieben habe dürfte kaum dafür geeignet sein den groben Dreck raus zu bekommen. Da müssen wie schon erwähnt wurde andere Lösungsmittel her oder eben mechanische Reinigung.

Wie die Chemie hinter meinem Tipp funktioniert habe ich nicht recherchiert. Ich las es im Internet und habe es danach selbst ausprobiert. Die schwarzen und grünen Verfärbungen auf dem Kupfer hat das ziemlich gut weg bekommen.
Normalerweise bin ich ja auch der Typ für "das funktioniert gut in der Praxis, aber wie schlägt es sich in der Theorie?" Bei Chemie hört für mich der Spass aber auf, ich kann nur sagen dass es bei mir funktioniert hat.


----------



## INU.ID (15. März 2018)

*AW: CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)*



amdahl schrieb:


> Ok damit keine Missverständnisse aufkommen:


Plötzlich ein schlechtes Gewissen oder was?  

Hier das Ergebnis nach dem ersten Durchlauf "Salz-Essig":

*Vorher:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Nachher:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Vorher:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nachher:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Find ich jetzt erstmal (für einen Durchlauf) gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## amdahl (15. März 2018)

*AW: CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)*

Ja, es nagt an mir dass ich diesen Tipp mit dir geteilt habe. Ich denke du weißt was mich dazu veranlasst hat im Voraus nochmal einige Dinge klar zu stellen. Du bist nunmal kein einfacher Umgang für mich.


----------



## INU.ID (15. März 2018)

*AW: CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)*



amdahl schrieb:


> Ja, es nagt an mir dass ich diesen Tipp mit dir geteilt habe. Ich denke du weißt was mich dazu veranlasst hat im Voraus nochmal einige Dinge klar zu stellen.


Hm, ich glaube du bildest dir da ein bissl zu viel ein.  


Danke jedenfalls für den Tipp mit Essig und Salz. 




Edit:

Also ich bin jetzt nochmal mit Essigessenz (25% Säure) und Salz dran gegangen, hab es über die letzte Nacht einwirken lassen, und hab es anschließend mit ner Zahnbürste die >5000 feine Borsten hat geputzt, aber es hat sich nichts mehr getan. Aktuell laß ich es nochmal mit Orangen- Zitronen- und Milchsäure einwirken, und schau mal ob das nochmal was bringt.

Die alte Pumpeneinheit (oben vom Bild) hab ich schon entsorgt, das Teil zu reinigen, darauf hatte ich keinen Bock (außerdem hatte sie eh schon etwas "gerattert"). Ich werd die Platte jetzt noch etwas im Säurebad lassen, und anschließend schleifen und polieren.


----------



## DrDave (16. März 2018)

*AW: CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)*

Halte uns auf dem laufenden, ich hab das auch noch vor bei mir (Arctic Freezer 240 und Arctic Hybrid III).
Sollte aber hoffentlich nicht ganz so schlimm sein wie bei dir.


----------



## type_o (16. März 2018)

*AW: CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)*

Könnte man da nicht auch einen Ultraschalreiniger verwenden? 
Ich meine,  diese Dinger für Schmuck, Brillen usw. 
Bin auch auf das Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## INU.ID (16. März 2018)

*AW: CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)*

Ich kann schon mal sagen, dass der Zustand sich durch die Behandlung mit Zitronen-, Milch- und Orangensäure (= Entkalker für Haushaltsgeräte mit Lebensmittel-Charakter) keine sichtbare Verbesserung gebracht hat. Ich vermute, dass da links das Weiße in den Finnen irgendwie Ablagerungen von der Kunstoff-Düsenplatte sind. Mal schauen womit ich das noch weggeätzt bekomme. Allerdings scheinen mir die Finnen doch stabiler als ursprünglich gedacht, weshalb ich vielleicht doch einfach mal den Hochdruckreiniger dranhalten werde. ^^

Nach Abschluss der Reinigungsarbeiten werde ich auf alle Fälle noch ein Bild vom Ergebnis posten.

Einen "Tipp" hätte ich vielleicht noch, zumindest für alle mit Aluminium-Kupfer-/Mischmaterial-Kreisläufen:

Wer noch eine alte Ersatzpumpe oder so auf Lager hat (falls er es seiner "teuren" Pumpe nicht zutraut), und seine Schläuche eh erneuern will (falls sie optisch angegriffen/"blind" werden), der sollte vor der Zerlegung und dem eigentlichen reinigen des Kreislaufes oder einzelner Komponenten, am besten (ggf. auch ohne Ausgleichsbehälter o.ä.) einen "Reinigungssud" anmischen, und diesen eine Weile (je nach Einsatzjahren ein paar Stunden) durch den noch geschlossenen Kreislauf pumpen lassen. Damit kann man besser die Ablagerungen lösen (zb. im Radiator), an die man so direkt nicht ran kommt.

Und zumindest Entkalker für "Lebensmittel-Geräte" (Kaffee- und Espressomaschinen usw) sollte problemlos durch jede Art von WaKü laufen können, ohne etwas zu zerstören. So ist das Lösen von Ablagerungen jedenfalls leichter möglich, als später bei einem zerlegten Kreislauf, wo man die Teil nur noch "still" (ohne Durchfluss/Bewegung) in eine Lösung einlegen, oder damit füllen, kann.



type_o schrieb:


> Könnte man da nicht auch einen Ultraschalreiniger verwenden?


Wäre vielleicht auch noch eine Möglichkeit, hab meinen damals leider wegen Unzufriedenheit wieder zurückgeschickt.


----------



## Abductee (16. März 2018)

*AW: CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)*

Wenn es kein hochwertiger Kunststoff ist bekommst du den mit Aceton aufgelöst.


----------



## INU.ID (16. März 2018)

*AW: CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)*

So, hab vorhin die Zeit gefunden die Platte mal eben fix etwas zu polieren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da links sitzt noch etwas in den Rillen, was ich (sofern es Kunststoff ist) mangels Aceton noch nicht rausbekommen habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. März 2018)

*AW: CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)*

Wie hast Du den Kühler poliert?

Mit etwas Polierpaste und Lappenscheibe bekommt man den glänzend.
Zuerst grobe, dann feine Paste verwenden.

Und mit Isopropanol (Sagrotan) nachputzen und mit feinem Baumwollläppchen aufpolieren.

Vielleicht bekommst Du die letzten Reste ja mit einem Messingbürstchen raus.

Und gleich eine Folie aufs Kupfer legen oder einölen, das oxidiert sofort an der Luft.


----------



## INU.ID (17. März 2018)

*AW: CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wie hast Du den Kühler poliert? Mit etwas Polierpaste und Lappenscheibe bekommt man den glänzend.


Bei Metall meine ich quasi immer das Polieren mit feinen Aufsätzen (mit  sehr feiner Körnung/Rauheit, Aufsätze mit synthetischem Materialien/Stoffen  usw - in dem vorliegenden Fall eine Polier-Bürste für den Dremel) ohne Paste. Klar, man kann auch Metall mit Paste polieren, aber das bleibt  normalerweise den empfindlicheren (zb. dünn beschichteten) bzw. lackierten  Oberflächen vorbehalten. Ich will/wollte die Platte ja nur säubern, ohne  durch das "klassische" Schleifen zu viel Material abzutragen.




PS: Den letzten Rest zwischen den Lamellen habe ich übrigens mit einer einzelnen Klinge eines Einwegrasierers wegbekommen, die sehr gut zwischen die Lamellen gepasst hat.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (17. April 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Nur verweisen bringt mir erstmal nichts, wie wäre es mit verlinken?



ich verlinkt das ab und an, ist immer wieder herzzerreißend aber zum glück jemand anderem passiert  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jv6EXj6_WXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

